# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [VB.NET, EXE Only] Slider Maze Game

## minitech

Here's my Slider Maze Game. If you don't know what it is, read the Help file. Ignore the prompts asking you to buy the Pro edition, I actually haven't finished it yet  :Wink:  And for that reason, I can't provide the source code until I know it's too complicated for someone else to figure out how to make the Pro version.

Enjoy!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tweaker99

very nice but um what is the hotkey to close it , and it is very confusing at first i would suggest importing a little video that shows how to use it or just a animated image

----------


## minitech

There is no hotkey to close it - press the close button.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> and it is very confusing at first i would suggest importing a little video that shows how to use it or just a animated image


I agree! People won't buy it if they download it and the download is so confusing that can't figure out what to do.

----------


## minitech

I think the download is pretty self-explanatory. Download the zip, extract the file, run the EXE, and look at the help file.




> People won't buy it if they download it


What?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> What?


Read the whole quote! I am not talking about getting the program for free.

Edit:

What I'm saying is people won't buy the program if they can't use it or can't figure out how to use it.

----------


## minitech

Well, since there's no for-pay version anyways, I'm not too worried  :Wink:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> Well, since there's no for-pay version anyways, I'm not too worried


However, under the help menu you have "Purchase Full Version".

----------


## minitech

Yes. See post #1.

----------


## refreblast

I love the concept but I recommend that in the menu bar use more then just the CTRL + stuff. Why not try E&xit for exit so it adds the ability to use ALT + x to close the program.

----------


## Reac

I love refreblast's idea. Thats one of the things they tell us in class to do anytime there is a menubar.

----------


## akhileshbc

Mini, the game concept looks good. But it will be helpful if you have provided a small example SMAZE file made by you.

And when i tried to close the program (during PLAY), it doesn't close !  :Frown:

----------


## minitech

Sorry, but it says "press Q to close". I'm sorry for not providing .smaze files, I have a couple simple mazes and I'll include them if I ever end up updating Slider Maze - but it was a pretty simple (and badly coded, by my standards) game and I'm probably not going to. Sorry.

----------

